# Diy vape juice



## Rupert (5/2/17)

Where to buy diy ingredients please help want to make my own vape juice


----------



## Silver (5/2/17)

Rupert said:


> Where to buy diy ingredients please help want to make my own vape juice



Welcome to the forum @Rupert 

Check out this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

Check out The Flavour Mill www.theflavourmill.co.za

They are also a supporting vendor on this forum, I personally use them and they are fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

